# poor mans mods.



## '94 sentra (Mar 2, 2004)

I just bought a '94 sentra GXE, what can i do for some cheap easy peformance mods 'till i get some cash.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

lose weight,advance timing,learn to drive better(not saying you are bad but there is always room for improvement) I think a UR pulley is only like $200 max,not sure what you consider cheap.


----------



## cndctrdj (Feb 25, 2004)

danifilth said:


> lose weight,advance timing,learn to drive better(not saying you are bad but there is always room for improvement) I think a UR pulley is only like $200 max,not sure what you consider cheap.


make your own cold ari/ ram air intake.


----------



## '94 sentra (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah I already modded my intake. not a bad driver, i've been to two driving schools, BMW in NC. and Panoz racing in Fla. right now $200 is way too expensive. I'll advance my timing, seemed to work out fine on the bimmer and VeeDub. thanks guys.


----------



## gimmiedecay (Jul 14, 2004)

*poor mans perforance b13*

undefinedi moded my b13 by braking thw exshast after the cat,and by adding a cold air intake using a cheap airfilter("hi flow" autozone generic),and some dryer vent hose from lowes.i used the old "air hose but cut it up and pluged the hoses but left one for the iaa senser (idol control),(sorry cant spell ,just sound it out)it went like this 3 inchs old hose to maf,(be carefull unpluging that sucker i ended up having to resolder mine together)to dry vent hose to airfilter.the vibation has all ready worked the dryer vent apart in one place.i got what i paid for!


----------



## gimmiedecay (Jul 14, 2004)

degrease the engine,it'll run cooler


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

gimmiedecay said:


> degrease the engine,it'll run cooler


^^Haha good one... 

For cheap mods with this car, you can advance your timing if you're willing to pay for 91+ octane all the time. You can roll your own intake pretty cheaply. Other than that just keep it in a good state of tune and beat on it. These cars don't break too easily if you're smart about it so just have fun with it.


----------



## gimmiedecay (Jul 14, 2004)

roll your own?


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

GXE.... Thats whattsup, probably the nicest model next to the SE-R and the closest model to a G20 without the SR. Cheap mod? Some octane booster maybe?? What condition is the car in??


----------



## krstich (May 18, 2004)

Decals add 50 or more HP!!! lol , jk...Punch your cat? That might add power, but if you have emissions its a NO NO......


----------



## gimmiedecay (Jul 14, 2004)

no punching cats!!!.on my 93,i broke it at the weld after to cat.theres a extented area from the muffler,so if you must do like me.bust out the tin snips,open up a can of beans or corn are something,(use a all steel can,aluminum suck,it like to melt)
use the can opener(the kind that leaves smooth edges)to open both sides,then cut it long ways,one time,after that crawl under you car.roll the can into itself around the pipe,merging them together,then tighten a ring clamp on each side of the can,this will make it undetectible for emissions,(i guess i don't have them).this is basicly a muffler repair kit from a auto prts store,but cheaper,and works better,you may have to support that area by run clothe hanger to hold it up,but it holds good once done right


----------



## gimmiedecay (Jul 14, 2004)

dont get rid of that cat,bad idea,not anuff backpressure to toss it,that stock muffler is a &itch though


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

those pulleys are $135 now from UR.com


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Plug wires ussually don't run too expensive. I put a ground wire kit on my car and noticed a small gain. Not a lot but considering how inexpensive they are any gain is good. And clean everything up like take some throttle body cleaner to the TB and IACV(I think thats the one). You can try running some fuel injector cleaner through the gas too(I suggest X1R). There are some other things I just can't think of em right now. Also, auto or manual?

Mitch


----------



## NISSAN_GUY_87 (Mar 13, 2004)

in summary, any thing high flow that you can replace factory exhaust components with is worth it, switch from crush bends to mandrel bends if all possible. dremel a hole behind the drive side head light, run your intake down into the space between front bumper and front fender, drain all fluids and replace with synthetics and or new high quality fluids when possible, high flow filters for intake, plugs and wires, regular maintenance, advanced timing, lighten your car everywhere possible, when all else fails fight temptation to buy easy out "autozone" mods and save your money. in most of my experiences patience pays off when making a worth while investment. Check out the info at Kojima's Garage at Sentra.net and read up and do your homework. Just have fun and drive responsibly. Just mostly have fun.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I say weight reduction 100% Theres 100's of pounds you can shed off your car. Pull the entire interior, including all the trim, seats ect. Ever want a convertable? Cut the top off and install a roll cage...the roofs helping no one. Does the trunk actually help your car at ALL? NO! There's no need for it! so loose that. Drill holes all throughout your frame, that helps A) with the weight and B) the wind has less resistance through your car aka you move faster! Be inventive! Loose the windshield..when you get pulled over and they say where it is say WHERES YOURS HUH? and confuse them! OR you can try homemade CAI, maybe some fuel injector cleaner, clean out your TB...a GOOD tuneup (plugs,wires,cap,rotor,air filter, fuel filter, a tranny flush) for the oil change use Mobil 1 synthetic. Also I've heard those big aluminum wings help a stock civic get into the 11s...so it MAY help your sentra


----------

